# Amendments yield pencil out



## Mountaineer (Jan 19, 2019)

So surely someone on here has figured something out. Trying to come up with a calculation of yield from inputs.
If Amendment A costs $1000 & yields a extra 16 rolls but I can buy 20 rolls for the same money it obviously isn't worth the ammendment. 
Yes there are a lot of variables fellas...I know but I'm still within reason trying to make educated decisions with dollars here


----------



## Mountaineer (Jan 19, 2019)

Oh yes & Go ! Flame away !


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

No flaming needed. Logic will always win the day!


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Alberta produces set of excel worksheets for this. Depending on the fertilizer pricing it can pay to buy your hay vs fertilizing for more.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

I don't have the figures but I have known one thing for a long time, this is based on a big " if " ...." If " I could buy local hay that is the same quality mine is it would be cheaper to purchase, but I can't, so I figure it's my land and I'm growing hay for MY animals, I don't sell any... and I enjoy doing it, so it pencils out in my mind...


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

There is a spreadsheet I created, that Dana (IIRC) hosted from a couple of years ago. I just can't put my finger on the HT page right now. That will allow you to play with a fair amount of numbers. Maybe someone more savvy than I can help. I have the sheet, but you can't post/add Excel stuff to this site (at least as far as I know, which might be limited :huh: ).

Larry


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Forgot to attach an article from Jan 2021 Progressive Forage, that might be of interest:

https://www.progressiveforage.com/digital_edition/2021/01/viewer/desktop/#page/16

Larry


----------

